# Upgrade lighting?



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

I currently run 2 4 bulb t5 ho fixtures on my 8 foot reef tank. I can get a decent deal on a 6 bulb t5 fixture. Is it worth upgrading to 2 6 bulb fixtures compared to 4 bulbs. Or should I save up for metal halides?

(Keeping sps/lps and softies)


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

First of all, I won't be saving up for metal halides. Go LED. 

I have just replaced two canopies with LED and T5HO and has lots of compact fluorescent and VHO with IceCap ballast which can drive T5HO. If you can build a 8 ft wood canopy, I have lots of good deal for you 

You can also get in the line-up for SeaHorse Fanatics DIY killer LED


----------

